
The “Behind The Sofa” Certificate Transparency Log - FiloSottile
https://filippo.io/behindthesofa/
======
ancarda
>behindthesofa is only reachable over modern protocols, so insecure HTTP and
IPv4 are not supported.

Not supporting HTTP seems ok, but what's the reason for not supporting IPv4?

My ISP, switch, and OS all support IPv6 but I wasn't able to configure it so
even though I want to use IPv6, I wasn't able to ever get it to work.

That's now 2 things I can't use; loopsofzen.co.uk and behindthesofa. I really
hope this doesn't get more common else I'll essentially get locked out of the
Internet.

I guess I can always use Google and Facebook.

I wrote about my problems with IPv6 here if anyone is interested:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ipv6/comments/5q9dog/struggling_wit...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ipv6/comments/5q9dog/struggling_with_ipv6/)

~~~
captn3m0
The twitter account has this[0]:

>We now offer a legacy (IPv4) mirror of the behindthesofa homepage:
[https://filippo.io/behindthesofa/](https://filippo.io/behindthesofa/)

The actual service is at
[https://ct.filippo.io/behindthesofa/](https://ct.filippo.io/behindthesofa/)
(IPv6 only)

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/_behindthesofa/status/858600027727462400](https://twitter.com/_behindthesofa/status/858600027727462400)

------
xg15
I'm missing the potted merkle tree next to it.

------
egwynn
One might be forgiven for expecting it to make heavy use of CouchDB.

~~~
agwa
Fortunately, Trillian supports pluggable storage backends!

[https://github.com/google/trillian/tree/master/storage](https://github.com/google/trillian/tree/master/storage)

------
wolf550e
Why doesn't Cloudflare run a serious CT log?

~~~
FiloSottile
;)

------
jwilk
Can't tell if serious or not.

~~~
FiloSottile
At Up in the Air Ltd we take Merkle trees and user security extremely
seriously. If you have any concern please contact support at
devnull@filippo.io.

------
cdevs
I found my moment of zen the second time I read this.

